# Moneywort turning black, grass turning yellow



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

I've got a 55 Gallon tank that I just started adding live plants to.
It has a gravel substrate and the lighting is 2 florescent tubes in the hood. The lights are marked K204A but I don't think that relates to the K value at all. 
The plants started off fine, but now about 2 weeks later the moneyworts are getting black segments in the stalks that break easy and the grass is fading to a yellowish color (sorry I don't remember what type of grass it was). 

Any ideas on how to keep these plants alive? 

Thanks,
eb


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to figure out what those bulbs are. If you can't cross that number to anything, you need to buy some plant grow bulbs or bulbs that have a spectrum of approx. 6500-10000K. Running a light that doesn't hit the specturm will do nothing and the plants will just rot.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.

Also on that grass.You need to be sure its aquatic.Mondo grass,is not.However,some other grass like plants are.


----------

